# Emergency! Rat baby anal bleeding?!



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Baby male (8 days -- PROBABLY a male) looks to have a bloodied anus. At the very least red stuff was there. No other baby (12 others) had any secretions down south, blood or otherwise. 

What could it be?
How would I take it to the vet if necessary - I assume mommy and babies go? Could she develop aggression or fear over a stranger handling her young? She doesn't mind me (sometimes grooms after, but not usually).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Could their poo be reddish? Will Caius clean that up? None of the other babies had it.<br><br>I am ready to go to the vet if necessary, but I imagine it would mean lugging twelve babies and the mother along and I don't have a frozen water bottle for my car which has no air condition so if it isn't serious I'd rather not risk it. Help really is needed.<br><br>I have a vet appointment on Thursday if it is something that should be watched and could ask the vet to see them too!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks like a scab. If it wasn't the anus, I would say it is a scab.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Sense the baby is young it is possible the mother nipped her or him when she was cleaning him or her. I am unsure I think the best thing you could do is take them to the vet or let the mother take care of him or her and see what happens


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I decided to wait a day. I think it is poo.<br>More babies have it now, and the one male from yesterday had almost an entire poo coming out. I'm thinking maybe Caius isn't grooming down there, so tomorrow I'm going to take a q-tip and try to help after she feeds them.


----------

